# hi guys.. new to im



## XXL (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi guys, 

New to the board... more involved on others on the net. Pretty knowledgeable, i open my mouth on the things i know about otherwise learning like the next guy. Ill see you around the forums...


----------



## Arnold (Oct 19, 2012)

noodles1010, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Oct 19, 2012)

*

  welcome !!!*


----------



## Roaddkingg (Oct 19, 2012)

Glad to have you here. 
Chime in when ever you feel like it.


----------



## brazey (Oct 19, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## Z499 (Oct 19, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Cork (Oct 21, 2012)

Welcome aboard.  By your earned negative reputation, I would say you're fitting right in so far.  

Make sure to support the sponsors, Orbit Nutrition rules!


----------



## XXL (Oct 21, 2012)

Cork said:


> Welcome aboard.  By your earned negative reputation, I would say you're fitting right in so far.
> 
> Make sure to support the sponsors, Orbit Nutrition rules!




Lmaoo bro, all I did was made a post looking for help an got neg feedback and a message "lol". Some shit just makes no sense... Oh well... 
I've delt with a lot of the sponsors here. A lot of good products that actually do what they're supposed to.


----------



## sohappy (Oct 22, 2012)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 22, 2012)

big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## CEM Store (Oct 22, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## maniac0614 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Welcome to the board!!!*


----------



## ashoprep1 (Oct 25, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------

